# Spread sotto i 200 punti



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

Non accadeva da luglio 2011.

Il risparmio potenziale stimato per lo Stato è di 15 miliardi di euro.


----------



## Gekyn (4 Gennaio 2014)

quasi una manovra finaziaria!!


----------



## Hell Krusty (4 Gennaio 2014)

"Eh ma lo spread non conta niente" (cit.)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Gennaio 2014)

Vediamo in che modo riusciranno ai piani alti a riportarlo a 600


----------



## Hammer (4 Gennaio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> "Eh ma lo spread non conta niente" (cit.)



Ho perso il conto di quante volte l'ho sentita


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ho perso il conto di quante volte l'ho sentita



Il problema è chi da voce a chi farnetica certe cose, tipo Studio Aperto e le loro edizioni solo su Berlusconi


----------



## Hammer (4 Gennaio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il problema è chi da voce a chi farnetica certe cose, tipo Studio Aperto e le loro edizioni solo su Berlusconi



Ma appunto. Frasi ripetute ad altoparlante da gente che non sa manco cosa sia lo spread


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma appunto. Frasi ripetute ad altoparlante da gente che non sa manco cosa sia lo spread



Esattamente. Il problema è che molti non sanno cosa sia, e si fanno abbindolare

Berlusconi come Grillo e gli altri eh, sia chiaro. Ma nello specifico il cavallo di battaglia di Berlusconi due anni fa era proprio che lo spread era un'invenzione dei giornali in pratica


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Gennaio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> "Eh ma lo spread non conta niente" (cit.)



Da che ho capito conta il giusto infatti. In teoria. Nel senso che ciò che conta veramente sono gli interessi sui nostri titoli di Stato, che nel periodo peggiore era, sempre da quel che ho capito, superiore alla soglia di "sostenibilità". Cioè, se rimaneva sopra il 7% per un dato periodo, lo Stato non ce l'avrebbe più fatta a onorare i debiti. Poi è chiaro che, se abbiamo titoli di Stato con tassi al 7%, lo spread sarà alto e quindi dobbiamo preoccuparci.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

Per avere un'idea di cosa siano 15 miliardi di euro (che comunque sono una stima, bisogna analizzare anche il periodo esaminato).

L'imu sulla prima casa nel 2012 ha generato poco meno di 4 miliardi di euro di gettito.

La manovra finanziaria 2012 sulle rendite finanziarie aveva portato ad un plus di gettito pari a 3,5 miliardi.

Il totale delle entrate tributarie erariali nel 2012 è stato pari a 423 miliardi circa. 15 miliardi su 423 vuol dire il 3,5% delle entrate erariali annuali.


----------



## Doctore (4 Gennaio 2014)

ma lo spread non determina la ricchezza di un paese...conta fino a un certo punto.
Senza riforme o cambiamenti puoi avere lo spread a 0 e avere la melma fino al collo...
Ah ma grillo non aveva detto che saremo andati in default???!


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Gennaio 2014)

intanto però continuano ad aumentare le tasse... e la fame la fai lo stesso. Voglio aumentare già la Tasi. Il fisco per le aziende è tra 53 e 63%!

ora voglio vedere quanto ci mettono a riabbassarle... ammesso che lo faranno mai


----------



## Hammer (4 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma lo spread non determina la ricchezza di un paese...conta fino a un certo punto.
> Senza riforme o cambiamenti puoi avere lo spread a 0 e avere la melma fino al collo...
> Ah ma grillo non aveva detto che saremo andati in default???!



Vabbè dai Grillo. In autunno saremmo dovuti essere in bancarotta. Ops


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Gennaio 2014)

Lo spread è una bufala, aveva ragione Berlusconi. Ma una bufala bella grossa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2014)

ottimo


----------



## Doctore (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ho sentito che lo spread è influenzato dalla bce...piu acquista bond italiani piu lo spread si abbassa è vero?


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ho sentito che lo spread è influenzato dalla bce...piu acquista bond italiani piu lo spread si abbassa è vero?



Sì ma non solo. La BCE è solo uno dei molteplici fattori che influenza lo spread.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ho sentito che lo spread è influenzato dalla bce...piu acquista bond italiani piu lo spread si abbassa è vero?



Alla Bce è vietato acquistare titoli del debito pubblico sul mercato primario ( in fase di collocamento).


----------



## Doctore (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sì ma non solo. La BCE è solo uno dei molteplici fattori che influenza lo spread.


mmm...quindi se io governo mi metto contro l europa scatta la punizione ''divina'' stile mafioso di basso borgo?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sì ma non solo. La BCE è solo uno dei molteplici fattori che influenza lo spread.



E' anche vero che lo Spread è quanto di più volubile ci sia in economia. Per dirti, lo spread può modificarsi in positivo o in negativo anche solo con una dichiarazione.


----------



## Lollo7zar (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non accadeva da luglio 2011.
> 
> Il risparmio potenziale stimato per lo Stato è di 15 miliardi di euro.



Si, potenziale, sempre che non rialza....


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' anche vero che lo Spread è quanto di più volubile ci sia in economia. Per dirti, lo spread può modificarsi in positivo o in negativo anche solo con una dichiarazione.



Dipende da chi la fa, questa dichiarazione, e in base a cosa.
Di volubile, in economia, c'è ben altro.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> mmm...quindi se io governo mi metto contro l europa scatta la punizione ''divina'' stile mafioso di basso borgo?



Non funziona in questo modo.
La BCE non influenza "a caso" le economie: se c'è un piano di salvataggio preciso, si fa.
Non è un organismo di ritorsione. E' tutta una questione di punti di vista.

C'è chi crede ai complotti, c'è chi crede nell'interesse comunque.

Altrimenti, se si vuole fare dietrologia, la Cina possiede qualcosa come metà del debito pubblico USA. In sostanza, se domani Pechino vuole, fa fallire gli americani. Eppure non vedo ricatti mafiosi di tale portata...


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Si, potenziale, sempre che non rialza....



Certo, ma alla fine conta quando ci sono le aste.


----------



## Doctore (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non funziona in questo modo.
> La BCE non influenza "a caso" le economie: se c'è un piano di salvataggio preciso, si fa.
> Non è un organismo di ritorsione. E' tutta una questione di punti di vista.
> 
> ...


Forse hai ragione...vedremo
Pero se la cina si azzarda a fare una cosa del genere gli iniziano a piovere bombe nucleari sulla sua testa


----------



## runner (4 Gennaio 2014)

si oggi è sotto i 200 ma poi?

il risparmio lo si deve calcolare come media quindi ben diverso....

a mio avviso poco cambia perchè anche quel poco che risparmieranno andrà a finire in tasca a gente che non ha di certo problemi ad arrivare a fine mese

queste notizie contano poco che poi gestite da persone indegne


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> si oggi è sotto i 200 ma poi?
> 
> il risparmio lo si deve calcolare come media quindi ben diverso....
> 
> ...



Non conta la media, conta quando ci sono le aste.
Siccome sono soldi "pubblici", se non escono 15 miliardi (per dire una cifra), sono 15 miliardi in meno di imposte necessarie che lo Stato richiede. Imposte che pagano tutti.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non funziona in questo modo.
> La BCE non influenza "a caso" le economie: se c'è un piano di salvataggio preciso, si fa.
> Non è un organismo di ritorsione. E' tutta una questione di punti di vista.
> 
> ...



È una visione un po' miope però. Far fallire gli usa vorrebbe dire perdere miliardi di interessi sul prestito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente qualche notizia positiva, purtroppo il catastrofismo va molto di moda.


----------



## runner (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non conta la media, conta quando ci sono le aste.
> Siccome sono soldi "pubblici", se non escono 15 miliardi (per dire una cifra), sono 15 miliardi in meno di imposte necessarie che lo Stato richiede. Imposte che pagano tutti.



si esatto dipende quando ci sono le aste ed è ovvio infatti devi guardare la media di quelle precedenti, indubbio che stavolta sia andata bene, ma le altre?

è come dire vendi Ibra e hai 30 mld da investire nel mercato. Impossibile visto il buco

tale quale nelle finanze pubbliche, nel caso in cui realmente ci sia un trend migliore andrebbe a vantaggio non certo del popolo


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Gennaio 2014)

E come si sente per noi comuni cittadini questo calo dello spread, evviva, evviva...oh wait


----------



## Doctore (4 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> si esatto dipende quando ci sono le aste ed è ovvio infatti devi guardare la media di quelle precedenti, indubbio che stavolta sia andata bene, ma le altre?
> 
> è come dire vendi Ibra e hai 30 mld da investire nel mercato. Impossibile visto il buco
> 
> tale quale nelle finanze pubbliche, nel caso in cui realmente ci sia un trend migliore andrebbe a vantaggio non certo del popolo


ma se questo fa evitare manovrine da 3/4 miliardi che colpiscono la gente comune...un po cambia...certo non abbattiamo il debito,non aumentiamo gli occupati pero qualcosa fa.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2014)

In sè è una buona notizia, però

1) Il governo c'entra poco: infatti sono calati tutti gli spread, non solo quello italiano, quindi era un fenomeno internazionale e soprattutto speculativo dovuto alle turbolenze finanziarie europee

2) Dire che la BCE c'entra poco è falso: infatti se Draghi non avesse imposto meccanismi regolatori alla suddetta istituzione, (mettendosi contro i tedeschi), col cavolo che sarebbe sceso: fosse stato per i tedeschi saremmo ancora a quota 450 se non di più

3) La discesa dello spread non significa nulla se l'Europa non cambia le politiche economiche: insomma è sceso perchè gli stati hanno aumentato le tasse, ma se non si torna a crescere basta una nuova fibrillazione e ci ritroviamo al punto di partenza: il problema dell'Europa rimane la crescita non lo spread

4) In Italia poi non è stato fatto nulla: solo tasse senza fare nessuna riforma e nessun taglio della spesa pubblica improduttiva

5) Ergo: gli ultimi governi italiani e la mummia che sta al Quirinale hanno poco di che vantarsi


----------



## juventino (4 Gennaio 2014)

_"Lo Spread è una truffa" (cit.)_
Una notizia positiva, ma i meriti delle nostre istituzioni sono minimi, se non inesistenti.


----------



## runner (4 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma se questo fa evitare manovrine da 3/4 miliardi che colpiscono la gente comune...un po cambia...certo non abbattiamo il debito,non aumentiamo gli occupati pero qualcosa fa.



infatti non ho detto che di per se sia una cosa negativa (anzi l' esatto opposto) dico solo che sarà difficile riuscire a tramutarlo in un vantaggio così diretto e reale per i cittadini


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È una visione un po' miope però. Far fallire gli usa vorrebbe dire perdere miliardi di interessi sul prestito.



Ma il discorso infatti è basato in tale senso, e vuole essere espanso ad ogni situazione.

a) inutile fare i catastrofici, è nell'interesse di tutti che tutto vada "a posto".
b) siccome l'interesse è, per l'appunto, di tutti, pure il singolo paese in difficoltà deve fare la sua parte, non bighellonando.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In sè è una buona notizia, però
> 
> 1) Il governo c'entra poco: infatti sono calati tutti gli spread, non solo quello italiano, quindi era un fenomeno internazionale e soprattutto speculativo dovuto alle turbolenze finanziarie europee *Infatti qua di politica nessuno ha parlato fino ad ora *
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> _"Lo Spread è una truffa" (cit.)_
> Una notizia positiva, ma i meriti delle nostre istituzioni sono minimi, se non inesistenti.



C'è un bellissimo articolo del Sole 24 ore che cade a pennello, visto che il decreto "Baby Pensioni" ha compiuto da poco 40 anni (e, ridere per non piangere, pesa ancora sui conti dello Stato). Basta cercare e ti esce subito.

Pensa che un decreto fatto 40 anni fa oggi costa lo 0,4% del PIL. 7,5 miliardi. Oggi, perché prima era molto di più.
Immaginati cosa può impattare, nel complesso, la sproporzione fra il metodo contributivo e quello retributivo. O meglio, immaginati cosa può aver creato, per 40 anni, questo sistema.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> C'è un bellissimo articolo del Sole 24 ore che cade a pennello, visto che il decreto "Baby Pensioni" ha compiuto da poco 40 anni (e, ridere per non piangere, pesa ancora sui conti dello Stato). Basta cercare e ti esce subito.
> 
> Pensa che un decreto fatto 40 anni fa oggi costa lo 0,4% del PIL. 7,5 miliardi. Oggi, perché prima era molto di più.
> Immaginati cosa può impattare, nel complesso, la sproporzione fra il metodo contributivo e quello retributivo. O meglio, immaginati cosa può aver creato, per 40 anni, questo sistema.


Secondo Il Messaggero qualcosa come 150 miliardi di euro.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo Il Messaggero qualcosa come 150 miliardi di euro.



Su che periodo di riferimento?
Parliamo solo di delta fra contributivo e retributivo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Su che periodo di riferimento?
> Parliamo solo di delta fra contributivo e retributivo?


Dall'emanazione del decreto.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dall'emanazione del decreto.



Ah momento, stiamo parlando dell'impatto solo delle Baby pensioni.
Non è una comparazione fra retributivo e contributivo.

Quindi, in sostanza, facendo una media (sbagliata, ma per semplicità), il decreto fatto 40 anni fa è costato 3,75 miliardi l'anno. L'imu sulla prima casa.


Per la cronaca, il peso delle pensioni sul PIL è circa del 15%. Nel 2010 si parlava di Duecentosettanta Miliardi.

270.000.000.000
------ 1.000.000 (questo è un milione di euro, per capirci).


----------



## vota DC (4 Gennaio 2014)

E' una pessima notizia perché vuol dire che c'è più fiducia (tra l'altro soprattutto da parte dei tedeschi che sono un pessimo esempio di virtù economica dato che attualmente tutte le risorse dell'ovest sono impegnate per tenere in piedi la non economia della Germania ex comunista che è meno efficace del sud Italia senza nemmeno avere problemi di mafia) a fare PRESTITI al governo italiano, quindi aumenterà l'indebitamento. E' come un drogato che a corto di soldi e non riuscendo a rubare deve disintossicarsi per forza di cose e improvvisamente vince la lotteria.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' una pessima notizia perché vuol dire che c'è più fiducia (tra l'altro soprattutto da parte dei tedeschi che sono un pessimo esempio di virtù economica dato che attualmente tutte le risorse dell'ovest sono impegnate per tenere in piedi la non economia della Germania ex comunista che è meno efficace del sud Italia senza nemmeno avere problemi di mafia) a fare PRESTITI al governo italiano, quindi aumenterà l'indebitamento. E' come un drogato che a corto di soldi e non riuscendo a rubare deve disintossicarsi per forza di cose e improvvisamente vince la lotteria.



Il governo italiano non aumenterà l'indebitamento in funzione di questo, intanto perché non può sforare i limiti dell'indebitamento, e poi perché non ci sono i folli che facevano le baby pensioni 40 anni fa, quindi sanno che se si indebitano pagano gli interessi, che tra l'altro si alzano.


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Gennaio 2014)

"In autunno l'Italia andrà in default" (cit. Zio Beppe)


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> *Infatti qua di politica nessuno ha parlato fino ad ora *
> 
> ma infatti io parlavo in generale, non vedo perchè dovresti sentirti toccato
> 
> ...



!


----------



## runner (4 Gennaio 2014)

quindi ci sarà da godere con una pensione da fame?

avremo uno spread fantastico e un mondo di balocchi che non potremo permetterci quindi?


----------



## Solo (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non accadeva da luglio 2011.
> 
> Il risparmio potenziale stimato per lo Stato è di 15 miliardi di euro.


Per dio, tu dovresti sapere che contano i tassi!


----------



## Doctore (4 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> quindi ci sarà da godere con una pensione da fame?
> 
> avremo uno spread fantastico e un mondo di balocchi che non potremo permetterci quindi?


dipende...se il nostro paese ha il coraggio di cambiare potremo dare una pensione dignitosa alla generazione successiva...la nostra ormai è fottuta.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per dio, tu dovresti sapere che contano i tassi!



Eddai lo sai, sto dando uno spunto di discussione, mica sto dicendo che è l'istantanea, che conta.
Seguimi 

Come se poi spread e tassi fossero due concetti slegati...


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> !




Infatti qua di politica nessuno ha parlato fino ad ora 

ma infatti io parlavo in generale, non vedo perchè dovresti sentirti toccato *Non mi sento toccato, figurati. Sei tu che parlavi di governo, non io.*

E che discorso sarebbe? La BCE non è la "Bundes Central Bank". E' naturale e normale che la BCE debba fare gli interessi dell'Europa. E' allarmante il contrario semmai.

Vai a spiegarlo ai tedeschi, per loro la BCE dovrebbe limitarsi a controllare solo l'inflazione evitando gli interventi massicci sul mercato monetario come invece hanno fatto la FED e BOJ...è stato Draghi a insistere e ad ottenere che la BCE intervenisse (anche se poi gli interventi che ha ottenuto di poter fare sono stati purtroppo limitati) altrimenti la BCE sarebbe stata spettatrice 

Chissà perchè l'unica istituzione europea presente in Germania è la BCE sarà solo un caso *Ma ai tedeschi puoi spiegare quello che vuoi. La BCE sta solo facendo il suo, indipendentemente da come la vuoi mettere. *

La crescita non cambierà fino a quando i paesi produttori non diventeranno consumatori, esaurendo l'effetto diluente della ricchezza economica. Questo è un discorso finanziario, non economico: sullo spread un potere ce lo abbiamo, sulla crescita, in fin dei conti, no.

Sullo spread abbiamo meno poteri che non sulla crescita, fidati *Mi fido assolutamente. La penso in maniera diametralmente opposta, considerando quello che ho studiato e quello che tocco con mano ogni giorno sul lavoro.*

A parte la riforma delle pensioni che nel medio/lungo periodo sarà quella che terrà quasi tutta l'economia del Paese a galla.

Tutte le riforme pensionistiche che son state fatte entreranno in vigore tra tanto tempo avendo un impatto nullo sulla situazione attuale, e probabilmente i risparmi serviranno a malapena a coprire i buchi dell'INPS altro non a finanziare la crescita o a tappare i buchi di bilancio e i nostri politicanti lo sanno benissimo *La riforma è GIA' in vigore. L'effetto più dirompente si dovrebbe avere fra un decennio circa. E infatti io parlavo di medio/lungo periodo. I politicanti sanno poco, visto che c'è voluto uno che con la politica c'entra poco, per tappare il buco più grosso di tutto il nostro sistema economico pubblico.*


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> quindi ci sarà da godere con una pensione da fame?
> 
> avremo uno spread fantastico e un mondo di balocchi che non potremo permetterci quindi?



Vallo a chiedere a chi è andato in pensione a 35 anni, ad esempio.

La verità è pura e semplice: nella seconda metà del 900 Europei e Americani hanno fatto i grandi mettendo la sporcizia sotto al tappeto, mentre il resto del mondo faceva la fame.
Ora il resto del mondo s'è svegliato, e di sporcizia sotto al tappeto ce n'è troppa.

Prima o poi esce...


----------



## juventino (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> C'è un bellissimo articolo del Sole 24 ore che cade a pennello, visto che il decreto "Baby Pensioni" ha compiuto da poco 40 anni (e, ridere per non piangere, pesa ancora sui conti dello Stato). Basta cercare e ti esce subito.
> 
> Pensa che un decreto fatto 40 anni fa oggi costa lo 0,4% del PIL. 7,5 miliardi. Oggi, perché prima era molto di più.
> Immaginati cosa può impattare, nel complesso, la sproporzione fra il metodo contributivo e quello retributivo. O meglio, immaginati cosa può aver creato, per 40 anni, questo sistema.



Fra un po' va in pensione anche quello 
A parte gli scherzi, ancor oggi è roba da mettersi le mani nei capelli.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> *.*



Due cose:

1) intendevo dire quando la" riforma entrerà a regime", è stato un refuso...comunque come dici tra 10 anni (o più) chissà come saranno i conti dell'INPS, qualcosa mi dice che ci sarò bisogno di un'altra riforma, d'altronde da 20 anni ogni governo ne ha fatta una...

2) La BCE è intervenuta solo grazie a DRaghi con fortissime resistenze della BUBA, e dei crucchi per i quali la BCE doveva limitarsi a controllare l'inflazione  insomma è chiaro come hanno detto tutti gli economisti che il ruolo della BCE deve essere riformulato, purtroppo i tedeschi non vogliono modificare i trattati....

per il resto restiamo tranquillamente in disaccordo


----------



## vota DC (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il governo italiano non aumenterà l'indebitamento in funzione di questo, intanto perché non può sforare i limiti dell'indebitamento, e poi perché non ci sono i folli che facevano le baby pensioni 40 anni fa, quindi sanno che se si indebitano pagano gli interessi, che tra l'altro si alzano.



Non ha prestiti diretti, ma nei fatti l'intera operazione è abbassare il tasso d'interesse ora per farlo alzare più avanti dato che l'Europa non abbassa l'interesse nemmeno agli stati africani indebitati. Letta sta abituando il governo a raggiungere il pareggio in bilancio in questa situazione quando Prodi con un tasso d'interesse più alto tirava fuori pure il tesoretto perché all'epoca i consumi da tassare erano molto più alti. Un governo che incassa e spende quanto quello di Letta senza le marchette di Draghi che abbassa l'interesse in maniera artificiale (la maniera naturale è pagare qualche rata del debito ogni tanto invece di limitarsi all'interesse) è in deficit spaventoso.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non ha prestiti diretti, ma nei fatti l'intera operazione è abbassare il tasso d'interesse ora per farlo alzare più avanti dato che l'Europa non abbassa l'interesse nemmeno agli stati africani indebitati. Letta sta abituando il governo a raggiungere il pareggio in bilancio in questa situazione quando Prodi con un tasso d'interesse più alto tirava fuori pure il tesoretto perché all'epoca i consumi da tassare erano molto più alti. Un governo che incassa e spende quanto quello di Letta senza le marchette di Draghi che abbassa l'interesse in maniera artificiale (la maniera naturale è pagare qualche rata del debito ogni tanto invece di limitarsi all'interesse) è in deficit spaventoso.



E' una teoria.
Manca di senso e di prove, ma è una teoria.


----------



## Solo (4 Gennaio 2014)

Mi pare ovvio che la Germania non voglia inflazione: riduce l'onore reale dei debiti aka i crediti tedeschi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' una teoria.
> Manca di senso e di prove, ma è una teoria.


----------



## Solo (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eddai lo sai, sto dando uno spunto di discussione, mica sto dicendo che è l'istantanea, che conta.
> Seguimi
> 
> Come se poi spread e tassi fossero due concetti slegati...


Bene, ecco il mio spunto:

che succede se l'inflazione cala più dei tassi?


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Bene, ecco il mio spunto:
> 
> che succede se l'inflazione cala più dei tassi?



Che tutti investono di nuovo a palla e si parte per la nuova bolla 

Scherzi a parte, l'inflazione non è così facilmente gestibile. Oddio, con l'IVA magari sì.
Però è tutta una questione di equilibrio, alla fine.

Quello che non capisco è questo senso di "astio" che percepisco nei confronti dello spread che scende. Sarò limitato io.


----------



## Doctore (4 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Che tutti investono di nuovo a palla e si parte per la nuova bolla
> 
> Scherzi a parte, l'inflazione non è così facilmente gestibile. Oddio, con l'IVA magari sì.
> Però è tutta una questione di equilibrio, alla fine.
> ...


non è questione di astio verso lo spread...purtroppo gli indicatori economici sono ancora negativi,la gente continua a perdere il lavoro,i consumi si riducono ecc...
Anche se è un fatto positivo la riduzione dello spread il macigno della crisi è ancora troppo pesante...magari fra 10 anni faremo altri discorsi...o non ne faremo proprio perche saremo morti di austerity o magari ci sarà una grande ripresa economica e l'italia diventerà una macchina da ''guerra'' economica in senso positivo.


----------



## Tobi (4 Gennaio 2014)

Lo spread a 0 non ti da lavoro e ricchezza.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non è questione di astio verso lo spread...purtroppo gli indicatori economici sono ancora negativi,la gente continua a perdere il lavoro,i consumi si riducono ecc...
> Anche se è un fatto positivo la riduzione dello spread il macigno della crisi è ancora troppo pesante...magari fra 10 anni faremo altri discorsi...o non ne faremo proprio perche saremo morti di austerity o magari ci sarà una grande ripresa economica e l'italia diventerà una macchina da ''guerra'' economica in senso positivo.




Oh ma qua capisco tutto, però sembra che 15 miliardi siano come augurare la morte a qualcuno


----------



## Solo (5 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Che tutti investono di nuovo a palla e si parte per la nuova bolla
> 
> Scherzi a parte, l'inflazione non è così facilmente gestibile. Oddio, con l'IVA magari sì.
> Però è tutta una questione di equilibrio, alla fine.
> ...


Significa che aumenta l'onere reale del debito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Che tutti investono di nuovo a palla e si parte per la nuova bolla
> 
> Scherzi a parte, l'inflazione non è così facilmente gestibile. Oddio, con l'IVA magari sì.
> Però è tutta una questione di equilibrio, alla fine.
> ...


Catastrofisti a prescindere.


----------



## Tobi (5 Gennaio 2014)

Non è una questione di essere catastrofisti ma non me ne faccio nulla dello spread a 200 punti quando abbiamo una disoccupazione record, 0 margine di crescita,tasse dopo tasse da pagare e imprese che chiudono per la pressione fiscale alle stelle.
Ditemi voi se.devo alzarmi la mattina e lavorare per mantenre basso lo spread.
Ps: Chiedete se son felici quelle famiglie, che hanno visto un proprio familiare suicidarsi perche il caro mario monti ha dovuto far abbassare lo spread


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Significa che aumenta l'onere reale del debito.



Ma quello è abbastanza lapalissiano. Il discorso è sullo spread, non sull'inflazione. Lo spread non è intrinsecamente dipendente dall'inflazione e viceversa (anche se è ovvio che l'economia sia un organismo ipercomplesso dove tutto influisce su tutto).

E' come dire che stiamo operando un paziente messo male, gli stiamo asportando la milza. Riusciamo ad asportargli la milza. Un medico si alza, cupo, e dice "E se gli scoppia il cuore?". Ho capito che ci resta secco comunque, ma cominciamo a togliergli la milza no?


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non è una questione di essere catastrofisti ma non me ne faccio nulla dello spread a 200 punti quando abbiamo una disoccupazione record, 0 margine di crescita,tasse dopo tasse da pagare e imprese che chiudono per la pressione fiscale alle stelle.
> Ditemi voi se.devo alzarmi la mattina e lavorare per mantenre basso lo spread.
> Ps: Chiedete se son felici quelle famiglie, che hanno visto un proprio familiare suicidarsi perche il caro mario monti ha dovuto far abbassare lo spread



Mi verrebbe da dire che con la crescita non si mangia, però va poco di moda.

Stamattina sono polemico: a te cambia qualcosa se alzano l'irap di 3-4 punti percentuali? No, vero? Tanto mica fai l'imprenditore/partita iva (ipotizzo), quindi mica la paghi. Che ti cambia?

Che ti cambia se danno incentivi ai ricercatori, se tu non fai il ricercatore?

Che ti cambia se aboliscono l'IMU e non hai case di proprietà?

E' un po' come dire che siccome l'aria non la vedi, non serve.

Che tristezza.


----------



## runner (5 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vallo a chiedere a chi è andato in pensione a 35 anni, ad esempio.



non l' ho capita questa



Tobi ha scritto:


> Lo spread a 0 non ti da lavoro e ricchezza.



ma che dici scherzi? hanno aperto tutti i TG e lo scrivono ovunque che con quei soldi torniamo i "Top Mondo"



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi verrebbe da dire che con la crescita non si mangia, però va poco di moda.
> 
> Stamattina sono polemico: a te cambia qualcosa se alzano l'irap di 3-4 punti percentuali? No, vero? Tanto mica fai l'imprenditore/partita iva (ipotizzo), quindi mica la paghi. Che ti cambia?
> 
> ...



scusa se prendo spunto da questo tuo "quote" però qua secondo me nessuno sta dicendo che non va bene lo spread basso, ma che non servirà a dare qualcosa a chi ne ha bisogno, io sento in giro gente per esempio che ha smesso di usare l' auto e gliene importa poco del prezzo della benzina senza capire che poi costa tutto di più a causa delle spese di trasporto merci.
Davanti a certe situazioni non bisogna infatti avere una visione semplicistica, io ad esempio credo che il discorso spread sia solo legato a un discorso di "mercati finanziari" che hanno deciso di toglierci un po' di pressione e forse glielo è stato pure imposto da chi investe, se tu mi dici che è l' inizio di un percorso ok ma che adesso c' è da stappare il vino buono allora non ti seguo....


----------



## Solo (5 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma quello è abbastanza lapalissiano. Il discorso è sullo spread, non sull'inflazione. Lo spread non è intrinsecamente dipendente dall'inflazione e viceversa (anche se è ovvio che l'economia sia un organismo ipercomplesso dove tutto influisce su tutto).
> 
> E' come dire che stiamo operando un paziente messo male, gli stiamo asportando la milza. Riusciamo ad asportargli la milza. Un medico si alza, cupo, e dice "E se gli scoppia il cuore?". Ho capito che ci resta secco comunque, ma cominciamo a togliergli la milza no?


Lo spread (che vive semplicemente un momento di tregua), è il dito. La luna (tutto il resto), continua a non indicare nulla di buono.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Lo spread (che vive semplicemente un momento di tregua), è il dito. La luna (tutto il resto), continua a non indicare nulla di buono.



La luna è fatta da tante cose e, a mio modesto avviso, è già bella che andata per quel discorso che ti facevo sulla diluizione mondiale della ricchezza. Anche in questo caso, alla fine sarà tutta una questione di equilibrio .
Poi, per l'amor del cielo, non è che lo spread basso sia la risoluzione di tutti i problemi, mica ho detto questo.
Dico solo che nel medio periodo di stabilità, 15 miliardi non li butto via, considerando che l'italiano medio gode di un'imu sulla prima casa tolta che fa ballare meno di 4 miliardi, o di un rimborso elettorale di 50 milioni.
A vedere sempre tutto nero ci si avvelena la vita.
Prendiamo ciò che è buono. Questa è una discussione esclusiva sullo spread. Il resto, verrà.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> non l' ho capita questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veramente qua in tanti continuano semplicemente nel loro mantra "non ci riempiamo la pancia con lo spread". Una roba di una miopia infinita.

Il discorso semplicistico è proprio quello.



Riguardo al focus sulle pensioni:
Il grosso, grande buco dello Stato italiano deriva da quello. Pensioni troppo alte, troppo presto, basate sull'indebitamento. Su questo e sull'inefficienza della spesa pubblica in generale.
Il problema odierno nasce al 50/60% da lì, e se non avessimo aderito all'Euro, sarebbe uguale, perché l'indipendenza monetaria non ci salva.

E' inutile che si pianga ora "ma avremo delle pensioni da fame". E' ovvio che avremo delle pensioni da fame.
Si ringraziano tutti i signori che negli anni 60/70/80 sono andati in pensione troppo presto e troppo bene. Il problema è che molti di quei signori oggi votano ancora al grido di "governo ladro", quando ora il governo non c'entra proprio una mazza.

Per questo la riforma delle pensioni col contributivo è stata EPOCALE e invece nessuno se la fila di sorta.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Gennaio 2014)

Si può dire ciò che si vuole ma avere lo spread basso non vuol dire nulla se non si fanno le altre tremila riforme che servono all'Italia: lavoro, fisco, tagli alla spesa pubblica, tagli alla politica, stimolo degli investimenti ecc., invece Renzie e il compare Letta (per tacere di Casini, Monti, Alfano et similia) pensano alle poltrone alla legge elettorale, allo jus soli alle coppie di fatto ecc, per carità temi magari importanti, ma in questo momento sono altre le priorità, qua grazie a questi personaggi rischiamo che tra qualche mese lo spread risalga: ad esempio quando ci sarà la crisi di governo scatenata da Renzie...


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si può dire ciò che si vuole ma avere lo spread basso non vuol dire nulla se non si fanno le altre tremila riforme che servono all'Italia: lavoro, fisco, tagli alla spesa pubblica, tagli alla politica, stimolo degli investimenti ecc., invece Renzie e il compare Letta (per tacere di Casini, Monti, Alfano et similia) pensano alle poltrone alla legge elettorale, allo jus soli alle coppie di fatto ecc, per carità temi magari importanti, ma in questo momento sono altre le priorità, qua grazie a questi personaggi rischiamo che tra qualche mese lo spread risalga: ad esempio quando ci sarà la crisi di governo scatenata da Renzie...



Che le riforme servano più dello spread è indubbio 

peraltro, le riforme stesse abbasserebbero lo spread.


----------



## Tobi (5 Gennaio 2014)

Che poi per 20 anni sto spread non è mai stato tirato in ballo..è servito come capro espiatorio per far aumentare le tasse per.cercare di limitare i danni che i soliti noti politici hanno fatto in questi 20 anni di governo. E di questo ne sono stra convinto


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Che poi per 20 anni sto spread non è mai stato tirato in ballo..è servito come capro espiatorio per far aumentare le tasse per.cercare di limitare i danni che i soliti noti politici hanno fatto in questi 20 anni di governo. E di questo ne sono stra convinto



Eh non ci son più le mezze stagioni.


----------



## Doctore (5 Gennaio 2014)

l'ideale alla fine è avere spread basso e fare riforme 
Ma ne dubito che con sta classe politica si possa fare qualcosa...tra i dinosauri della politica e il nuovo che avanza con il programma ridicolo delle sette stelle di ocuto...


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Che poi per 20 anni sto spread non è mai stato tirato in ballo..è servito come capro espiatorio per far aumentare le tasse per.cercare di limitare i danni che i soliti noti politici hanno fatto in questi 20 anni di governo. E di questo ne sono stra convinto



Ma se fino al 2006 lo spread era a 24pb, chi se lo doveva filare?

Uno spread più basso nel lungo periodo vuol dire meno interessi da pagare per lo stato, questo vuol dire che si risparmieranno dei soldi e quindi più possiblità di abbassare il cuneo fiscale ed investire. Forse ai più non è chiaro


----------



## Doctore (5 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma se fino al 2006 lo spread era a 24pb, chi se lo doveva filare?
> 
> Uno spread più basso nel lungo periodo vuol dire meno interessi da pagare per lo stato, questo vuol dire che si risparmieranno dei soldi e quindi più possiblità di abbassare il cuneo fiscale ed investire. Forse ai più non è chiaro


Dipende tutto da chi ci governerà.


----------



## Solo (5 Gennaio 2014)

1) Bund 2% BTP 4% Spread 200

2) Bund 4% BTP 5,5% Spread 150

In quale caso paghiamo meno interessi?

Ma poi Monti ha firmato il fiscal compact facepalm, quindi i soldi vanno lì, altro che cuneo fiscale o altro...

Anche sul fatto che le riforme facciano scendere lo spread non sono d'accordo...


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> 1) Bund 2% BTP 4% Spread 200
> 
> 2) Bund 4% BTP 5,5% Spread 150
> 
> ...



Riforme-->Fiducia-->Riduzione dei tassi.

Perché dovrebbe essere qualcosa di errato?

Comunque il decennale da quel che ho letto scende sotto al 4%.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma poi Monti ha firmato il fiscal compact facepalm, quindi i soldi vanno lì, altro che cuneo fiscale o altro...



chiedo...che cosa poteva fare?


----------



## Solo (5 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Riforme-->Fiducia-->Riduzione dei tassi.
> 
> Perché dovrebbe essere qualcosa di errato?
> 
> Comunque il decennale da quel che ho letto scende sotto al 4%.


Perché lo spread prezza il rischio di ridenominazione in caso di collasso dell'euro.

Le ventilate riforme strutturali sono essenzialmente riforme dal lato dell'offerta, poco utili a migliorare la situazione nel momento in cui manca domanda (no, quella estera non sarà sufficiente).

Cosa potrebbe aiutare a risolvere la crisi europea (e diminuire quindi il rischio di ridenominazione)?

Mentre il sud tira la cinghia il nord dovrebbe allentarla.
Armonizzazione delle regole europee sul mercato del lavoro con salari allineati alla produttività

Tanto per dirne due. 
Tutte cose che la Germania non vuole concedere.

Al momento il rischio di collasso è diminuito, sono aumentati i rendimenti dei Bund, la domanda di BTP ed il gap si è ristretto.

Non ho certamente visto grandi riforme, anzi, c'è un governo sempre più allo sbando.


----------



## Tobi (5 Gennaio 2014)

è da 2 anni circa che lo spread si è stabilizzato sui 250 punti circa eppure i tassi non sono variati di una virgola in positivo.
E ve lo dice uno che lavora con le piu grosse finanziare d'italia.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Perché lo spread prezza il rischio di ridenominazione in caso di collasso dell'euro.
> 
> Le ventilate riforme strutturali sono essenzialmente riforme dal lato dell'offerta, poco utili a migliorare la situazione nel momento in cui manca domanda (no, quella estera non sarà sufficiente).
> 
> ...



Non ho capito
a) Perché la domanda estera (2 miliardi di persone) non dovrebbe essere sufficiente.
b) chi ha detto che le riforme strutturali non dovrebbero essere fatte/non sono importanti.


Lo sai che con me sfondi una porta aperta circa l'europa uguale per tutti, non solo monetariamente, però stiamo tirando in ballo altri concetti


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> è da 2 anni circa che lo spread si è stabilizzato sui 250 punti circa eppure i tassi non sono variati di una virgola in positivo.
> E ve lo dice uno che lavora con le piu grosse finanziare d'italia.



Per essere uno che lavora con le più grosse finanziarie d'italia, ti informi molto poco.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> è da 2 anni circa che lo spread si è stabilizzato sui 250 punti circa eppure i tassi non sono variati di una virgola in positivo.
> E ve lo dice uno che lavora con le piu grosse finanziare d'italia.


Continui a sparare dati senza senso. A Gennaio 2012 il rendimento dei BTP a 10 anni era al 6.5%, oggi è poco sotto il 4%. 

L'IRS è sceso (anche se al momento è più o meno uguale a quello di Gennaio 2012) e l'Euribor nell'ultimi 2 anni (ma direi negli ultimi 5) sta toccando i minimi storici. Anche se non ho capito cosa centrino le finanziarie con lo spread...


----------



## Solo (5 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ho capito
> a) Perché la domanda estera (2 miliardi di persone) non dovrebbe essere sufficiente.
> b) chi ha detto che le riforme strutturali non dovrebbero essere fatte/non sono importanti.
> 
> ...


In breve

a) E le nostre importazioni? Il commercio estero per fornire contributi importanti alla crescita deve fornire un grande surplus commerciale. Hai visto i numeri del surplus tedesco in percentuale sul PIL? Ti pare che il sud Europa possa replicare qualcosa del genere? L'euro andrebbe a livelli spaziali ben prima di riuscirci, rendono impossibile l'impresa.
b) le riforme strutturali danno benefici sul medio-lungo periodo, nel breve probabilmente peggiorerebbero la situazione. Prendiamo la riforma del lavoro: probabilmente farebbe aumentare la disoccupazione aumentando lo stress sulla tenuta dell'euro.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> In breve
> 
> a) E le nostre importazioni? Il commercio estero per fornire contributi importanti alla crescita deve fornire un grande surplus commerciale. Hai visto i numeri del surplus tedesco in percentuale sul PIL? Ti pare che il sud Europa possa replicare qualcosa del genere? L'euro andrebbe a livelli spaziali ben prima di riuscirci, rendono impossibile l'impresa.
> b) le riforme strutturali danno benefici sul medio-lungo periodo, nel breve probabilmente peggiorerebbero la situazione. Prendiamo la riforma del lavoro: probabilmente farebbe aumentare la disoccupazione aumentando lo stress sulla tenuta dell'euro.



Per quello sono il primo sostenitore di una legge europea salariale comune o, in estrema necessità, di due Euro (anche se il progetto mi rende molto scettico).

Che poi, in uno scenario del genere, la Germania sarà sola, perché tutte le altre nazioni Euro spingeranno verso il basso per poter esportare, quindi è più facile che escano loro, piuttosto che altri.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2014)

Scusate è una discussione di un mese fa, e probabilmente sarà una cosa banale, ma io vorrei far riflettere su un effetto secondario non indifferente di uno spread basso.

Non è solo una questione di indebitamento, ma anche di opportunità di investimento. Lo spread basso ha NELL'IMMEDIATO un forte impulso a far ripartire il settore edile (uno dei più colpiti dalla crisi).

Mi spiego meglio in base alle valutazioni fatte con un investitore oggi:

Tizio ha 200.000 euro da investire.

Opzione a) BTP
- 3% lordo di rendimento--> circa 2,6% netto.
- nessuna rivalutazione

Opzione b) appartamento
- l'affitto dipende dalle zone. Facendo due calcoli, dalle mie parti, con l'ausilio della cedolare secca al 15%, viene un netto circa del 3%.
- da qui a dieci anni c'è la buona possibilità che si rivaluti.

Ovviamente, l'investitore mette 200.000 nel mattone.
Due effetti: il debito non aumenta. L'economia reale riparte.


Pensiamoci bene prima di dire che lo spread è un'invenzione.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> - da qui a dieci anni c'è la buona possibilità che si rivaluti.



Vallo a dire a chi a comprato nel biennio 2005-2006, quindi PROPRIO quasi 10 anni fa...di quando si è rivalutato il suo immobile  Poi vabbé ci sono decine di altre spese/tasse e imprevisti da te non nominati, ma qui andiamo OT


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vallo a dire a chi a comprato nel biennio 2005-2006, quindi PROPRIO quasi 10 anni fa...di quando si è rivalutato il suo immobile  Poi vabbé ci sono decine di altre spese/tasse e imprevisti da te non nominati, ma qui andiamo OT



Ma che discorso è?
Allora vallo a dire a chi ha comperato negli anni 40/50.

La valutazione la fai ORA. E ORA gli immobili sono bassi, con tutte le agevolazioni del caso.

Per inciso, le valutazioni di cui sopra tenevano già conto delle spese di condominio straordinarie accantonabili e dell'IMU, tanto per gradire.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è?
> Allora vallo a dire a chi ha comperato negli anni 40/50.



LOL l'hai dato tu l'orizzonte di dieci anni ( e io ti ho dato l'esempio più recente possibile), poi che le case adesso siano basse IN SENSO ASSOLUTO e che si rivaluteranno tra dieci anni voglio proprio vedere come fai a prevederlo, il BTP invece sai benissimo quando prenderai di cedola per 5/10 anni. Invece magari dimmi perché ha ignorato questi fatti, e ti parlo da locatore:
-tipologia media del conduttore italiano: studenti squattrinati, giovani coppie squattrinate, precari,divorziati, extracomunitari (tranne i cinesi che però appena posso se la comprano la casa)in italia l'ottanta per cento della popolazioni ha una casa, chi non ce l'ha fa quasi sempre parte della categorie a rischio
-elevata morosità per il motivo di cui sopra aggravato dalla crisi e dalle leggi che rendono difficoltosa e lunghissima la procedura di sfratto ( se ci sono invalidi/figli minorenni sei praticamente fregato)
-spese di manutenzione straordinarie...e anche quelle ordinarie se l'immobile è sfitto
-IMU mostruosamente aumentata rispetto ai bei tempi, ovviamente a carico tuo
- punto finale e più importante...il conduttore LO DEVI TROVARE (ogni mese di immobile sfitto si abbassa il rendimento) e lo devi trovare BUONO (ogni mese che non paga si abbassa il rendimento)
E ho volutamente escluso la voce calamità naturali, ma solo perché poi dovevo controbilanciare con la possibilità di insolvenza dello Stato Italiano


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LOL l'hai dato tu l'orizzonte di dieci anni ( e io ti ho dato l'esempio più recente possibile), poi che le case adesso siano basse IN SENSO ASSOLUTO e che si rivaluteranno tra dieci anni voglio proprio vedere come fai a prevederlo, il BTP invece sai benissimo quando prenderai di cedola per 5/10 anni. Invece magari dimmi perché ha ignorato questi fatti, e ti parlo da locatore:
> -tipologia media del conduttore italiano: studenti squattrinati, giovani coppie squattrinate, precari,divorziati, extracomunitari (tranne i cinesi che però appena posso se la comprano la casa)in italia l'ottanta per cento della popolazioni ha una casa, chi non ce l'ha fa quasi sempre parte della categorie a rischio
> -elevata morosità per il motivo di cui sopra aggravato dalla crisi e dalle leggi che rendono difficoltosa e lunghissima la procedura di sfratto ( se ci sono invalidi/figli minorenni sei praticamente fregato)
> -spese di manutenzione straordinarie...e anche quelle ordinarie se l'immobile è sfitto
> ...



L'orizzonte è chiaramente di 10 anni. Il punto di partenza è però oggi (come del resto ho precisato nel mio post precedente). Niente LOL buttati lì a caso. In finanza, prendi sempre oggi e guardi al futuro. Presumere che il mercato vada come nel 2005 o nel 1945 è semplicemente illogico. Altrimenti gli immobili dovrebbero crollare fino a 0, oppure andare a 20.000 euro al metro quadro, nel giro di 5 anni. Ovviamente gli immobili possono andare sia su che giù, esattamente come i btp. Con la differenza che i in questo momento gli immobili sono bassissimi e hanno innumerevoli vantaggi che i btp non offrono (oltretutto visto che potrebbero aumentare l'aliquota della ritenuta a titolo di imposta).

Non ho ignorato proprio nulla proprio perché lavoro anche con agenzie immobiliari. Al contrario tuo che generalizzi e non segui il discorso.

Intanto l'imu non è mostruosamente alta, ed è già stata calcolata (come detto nel mio post precedente).
Intanto le spese di gestione straordinarie e non sono già state calcolate nel rendimento (come detto nel mio post precedente).
La tipologia "media" non ha un senso. Intanto perché è una generalizzazione che di per sé non è significativa, inoltre perché dipende da quale tipo di immobile stai considerando. Siccome per investitori che fanno ripartire l'economia non parliamo di gente che investe 50.000 euro, dubito che uno studente squattrinato alloggi in una casa nuova che ne vale 200.000 (esempio da me fatto) in cui magari chiedi 700/750 euro di affitto. E' una selezione alla domanda che viene da sé.
E' giusto quel che dici in merito alle leggi che tutelano enormemente l'inquilino. E infatti l'inquilino te lo scegli bene, comprando un immobile di livello superiore e locandolo non a scappati di casa. Inoltre, in merito alla morosità, ignori totalmente gli investimenti per case di vacanza (che almeno dalle mie parti sono un autentica manna, sul Lago Maggiore) anch'essi provvisti di cedolare secca. Locazioni rapide, sicure (pagamento anticipato) e con ampio margine.

Quindi, in linea di massima, al di là di forzature poco credibili come le calamità naturali e l'insolvenza dello Stato (qui si ci starebbe un bel LOL), magari consideriamole tutte, le variabili, prima di fare ragionamenti basati un po' sul niente.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> L'orizzonte è chiaramente di 10 anni. Il punto di partenza è però oggi (come del resto ho precisato nel mio post precedente). Niente LOL buttati lì a caso. In finanza, prendi sempre oggi e guardi al futuro. Presumere che il mercato vada come nel 2005 o nel 1945 è semplicemente illogico. Altrimenti gli immobili dovrebbero crollare fino a 0, oppure andare a 20.000 euro al metro quadro, nel giro di 5 anni. Ovviamente gli immobili possono andare sia su che giù, esattamente come i btp. Con la differenza che i in questo momento gli immobili sono bassissimi e hanno innumerevoli vantaggi che i btp non offrono (oltretutto visto che potrebbero aumentare l'aliquota della ritenuta a titolo di imposta).



A parte che dire il prezzo degli immobili è bassissimo corrisponde a falsità, ma il discorso è lungo e già siamo OT. In finanza qualsiasi previsione superiore a 5 minuti corrisponde a utopia, NESSUNO e' in grado di prevedere cosa succederà nel lungo periodo, vengono usate per le previsioni le stesse analisi quantitative del meteo, e infatti le previsioni meteo oltre il giorno hanno lo stesso valore predittivo di un testa (piove) croce (fa bel tempo). AH dimenticavo di dirti che io campo con la finanza dal 2007(e con capitali propri,), oltre a essere locatore (ma solo per eredità, per fortuna non ho comprato una seconda casa come investimento, ). Ora adesso tu mi stai dicendo che sei in grado di prevedere l'andamento dei prezzi degli immobili da qui a dieci anni, cioè io qua come faccio a non lollare, è più forte di me.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Intanto le spese di gestione straordinarie e non sono già state calcolate nel rendimento (come detto nel mio post precedente).
> .



Incredibile riesci a prevedere pure le spese straordinarie.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A parte che dire il prezzo degli immobili è bassissimo corrisponde a falsità, ma il discorso è lungo e già siamo OT. In finanza qualsiasi previsione superiore a 5 minuti corrisponde a utopia, NESSUNO e' in grado di prevedere cosa succederà nel lungo periodo, vengono usate per le previsioni le stesse analisi quantitative del meteo, e infatti le previsioni meteo oltre il giorno hanno lo stesso valore predittivo di un testa (piove) croce (fa bel tempo). AH dimenticavo di dirti che io campo con la finanza dal 2007(e con capitali propri,), oltre a essere locatore (ma solo per eredità, per fortuna non ho comprato una seconda casa come investimento, ). Ora adesso tu mi stai dicendo che sei in grado di prevedere l'andamento dei prezzi degli immobili da qui a dieci anni, cioè io qua come faccio a non lollare, è più forte di me.



Ma proprio no.
Io sto dicendo che IN QUESTO MOMENTO ci sono più possibilità che si rivaluti un immobile (IN QUESTE CONDIZIONI DI MERCATO) che non un BTP. Punto peraltro marginale (in quanto il discorso prevalente era fatto sul tasso di rendimento e non già sul capital gain). Rendimento che è l'unica cosa su cui si può fare affidamento ORA, proprio perché, come del resto ho già detto, entrambi gli investimenti possono oscillare.

Tu mi "lolli" venendomi a fare previsioni su un orizzonte temporale da te scelto a casaccio (sbagliato peraltro, visto che siamo nel 2014 e non nel 2015, ma questi son dettagli a margine). Sai che LOL ad un esame di finanza, o nei confronti di un investitore, andargli a dire "Eh ma si immagini investire nel 1999".

Vogliamo dire che tutto sto discorso vien fuori da una mia considerazione (marginale) sul fatto che un immobile in questo momento ha più possibilità di rivalutarsi di un btp? O vogliamo semplicemente fare due conti basandoci su dei trend possibili, nello spirito di una discussione che si chiama "Spread sotto i 200"?


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Incredibile riesci a prevedere pure le spese straordinarie.



Ti stupirò.

Esiste una cosa a bilancio chiamata "Fondo per rischi e oneri".

Lo trovi all'articolo 2424 del Codice Civile, lettera B del passivo, nello stato patrimoniale.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ah, per la cronaca, nessuno ha scritto che il prezzo degli immobili è bassissimo.
C'è una bella differenza fra valore e prezzo.


----------



## Albijol (4 Febbraio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ti stupirò.
> Esiste una cosa a bilancio chiamata "Fondo per rischi e oneri".
> Lo trovi all'articolo 2424 del Codice Civile, lettera B del passivo, nello stato patrimoniale.



Ma parli di un condominio vero? (come se tutti avessero un appartamento condominiale come seconda casa). No perché sennò dimmi che c'entra con il discorso, mi vuoi far fare lo stato patrimoniale per una casa affittata?  Che poi come sempre ci basiamo su costi PRESUNTI (quindi con possibilità di errore), ma fai finta di non capire.. Stupiscimi invece prevedendo quando spenderò quest'anno di manutenzione straordinaria per il mio inquilino l'anno prossimo, quest'anno si è rotta la scheda della caldaia per un fulmine, cavolo potevi prevederlo per me visto che hai questi poteri.
Cmq io ti lascio un punto di riflessione poi chiudo qua che siamo OT:
1) Da quello che scrivi mi dai l'idea di uno che sta accarezzando l'idea di comprare una seconda casa come investimento. , viste e considerate le tue "idee" sul concetto di probabilità ...ti prego tieni presente che i rendimenti da te prospettati potrebbero essere (non dico saranno sicuramente eh) totalmente sballati, lo dico per te, vorrei risparmiarti cocenti e inaspettate delusioni, uomo avvisato mezzo salvato. Invece nel BTP il tasso d'interesse è calcolato *al momento dell'emissione* e il flusso cedolare è COSTANTE, inoltre è rimborsato alla scadenza al VALORE NOMINALE. Hai capito la differenza? *Chiudo l'OT e non rispondo più all'argomento*.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma parli di un condominio vero? (come se tutti avessero un appartamento condominiale come seconda casa). No perché sennò dimmi che c'entra con il discorso, mi vuoi far fare lo stato patrimoniale per una casa affittata?  Che poi come sempre ci basiamo su costi PRESUNTI (quindi con possibilità di errore), ma fai finta di non capire.. Stupiscimi invece prevedendo quando spenderò quest'anno di manutenzione straordinaria per il mio inquilino l'anno prossimo, quest'anno si è rotta la scheda della caldaia per un fulmine, cavolo potevi prevederlo per me visto che hai questi poteri.
> Cmq io ti lascio un punto di riflessione poi chiudo qua che siamo OT:
> 1) Da quello che scrivi mi dai l'idea di uno che sta accarezzando l'idea di comprare una seconda casa come investimento. , viste e considerate le tue "idee" sul concetto di probabilità ...ti prego tieni presente che i rendimenti da te prospettati potrebbero essere (non dico saranno sicuramente eh) totalmente sballati, lo dico per te, vorrei risparmiarti cocenti e inaspettate delusioni, uomo avvisato mezzo salvato. Invece nel BTP il tasso d'interesse è calcolato *al momento dell'emissione* e il flusso cedolare è COSTANTE, inoltre è rimborsato alla scadenza al VALORE NOMINALE. Hai capito la differenza? *Chiudo l'OT e non rispondo più all'argomento*.



L'esempio di bilancio è ovviamente fatto per far comprendere come gli accantonamenti annuali vengano fatti per ripartire, in senso di competenza economica, eventi straordinari che accadono una tantum lungo la vita di un immobile, e che quindi possono "mediare" il rendimento atteso lungo la vita stessa dell'investimento (senza, ovviamente, poter tener conto dell'effetto finanziario del tempo. E' una semplificazione necessaria). Colpa mia che lo davo per scontato visto il tenore tecnico della discussione. Sbaglio mio, ripeto.
Io gli investimenti li faccio e li consiglio (fa parte del mio lavoro), e di sballato c'è poco, se fai un contratto di N anni e prevedi all'inizio gli accantonamenti a fondi.
E' un'obbligazione. Tanto quanto un BTP. Con la differenza che il BTP ti restituisce denaro alla scadenza, e una locazione l'immobile.

Detto questo, sono abbastanza stufo.

Nell'ultimo anno mi sono fatto insegnare la politica da chi crede alle pensioni da 5.000 euro al mese e al reddito di cittadinanza, il calcio da chi crede che Chiellini sia un gigante buono, mi son beccato gli sfottò per la mia fede religiosa e ora dopo 2 lauree e un master in cantiere in economia, oltre alla carriera lavorativa, mi becco pure le lezioni di investimenti con tanto di faccine sarcastiche da chi proietta nel futuro periodi passati da quasi una decade a livello finanziario/economico in prospettiva di crescita.

Direi anche basta.

Saluti.


----------



## Albijol (4 Febbraio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> L'esempio di bilancio è ovviamente fatto



totalmente fuori contesto solo per far vedere che conosci tanti paroloni perché hai studiato e infatti...



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> ora dopo 2 lauree e un master



eccolo  che però non ti hanno insegnato l'umiltà, oltre alla probabilità e alla finanza quantitativa, ma qui si può rimediare, ho dei testi da consigliarti 



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> mi becco pure le lezioni di investimenti


Guarda qua mi verrebbe voglia di pubblicarti il mio Unico 2012 con tanto di riquadri RM (sezione XV B), RT sezione 2B, e RW...oltre all'account statement del mio broker, così ti faccio vedere che già parlare di rendimenti del 2-3 per cento l'anno mi fa rotflare fino a soffocare 



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> chi proietta nel futuro periodi passati da quasi una decade a livello finanziario/economico in prospettiva di crescita.



Ovviamente non poteva mancare la mistificazione finale, io non ho proiettato una fava, ti ho già scritto praticamente in ogni post quello che intendevo dire, ancora non so se fai finta di non capire o altro.



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Saluti.



ciaooooo


----------



## Solo (4 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> totalmente fuori contesto solo per far vedere che conosci tanti paroloni perché hai studiato e infatti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non rispondo a nient'altro e la chiudo, per sempre, perché di farmi il sangue acido fra le letture consigliate, le faccine, le provocazioni gratuite, la "mancanza di umiltà" propugnata da uno che sfotte per il gusto di farlo contro un ragionamento più che disteso e mi tira fuori la dichiarazione dei redditi manco fosse la gara infantile a chi ce l'ha più grosso, ne faccio a meno. (S)Fortunatamente la schifezza che hai sparato nel tuo primo intervento e su cui si basa un attacco privo di logica e denso di non so quale livore resta e non si cancella.




Albijol ha scritto:


> Vallo a dire *a chi a comprato nel biennio 2005-2006, quindi PROPRIO quasi 10 anni fa...di quando si è rivalutato il suo immobile  Poi vabbé ci sono decine di altre spese/tasse e imprevisti da te non nominati, ma qui andiamo OT*




Chi sa leggere, legge (non entro nemmeno nella questione grammaticale, sicuramente potresti darmi lezioni anche su questo). Chi vuole trincerarsi dietro sparate per il gusto di farlo, lo fa.


Saluto tutti. Ne ho davvero le tasche piene. Mi pare lampante che in questo posto non ho un'utilità.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION], se volete potete discutere in privato, non dovete monopolizzare il topic.

In particolare [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] sei pregato di non mettere più quelle faccine per sbeffeggiare i contenuti dei post di altre persone, è una mancanza di rispetto. Si può benissimo scambiare opinioni senza bisogno di faccine o LOL del genere.


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] pur non condividendo completamente le tue idee politiche (anche se sono in fase di stallo in questo senso) leggo sempre con interesse quello che scrivi, per cui, non credo tu sia senza utilità qui dentro, anzi, trovo i tuoi interventi tra i più interessanti.


----------



## Albijol (4 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION], se volete potete discutere in privato, non dovete monopolizzare il topic.
> 
> In particolare [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] sei pregato di non mettere più quelle faccine per sbeffeggiare i contenuti dei post di altre persone, è una mancanza di rispetto. Si può benissimo scambiare opinioni senza bisogno di faccine o LOL del genere.



Recepito , anche se i miei LOL sono bonari..e non spruzzano complesso di superiorità da ogni poro. Il mio unico intento era mettere in guarda i forumisti dalla manovalanza del risparmio gestito.


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque i prezzi degli immobili negli ultimi 3-4 anni sono calati parecchio un pò ovunque. Non sono in grado di fare calcoli e raffronti, però è ragionevole attendersi una risalita nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Albijol (4 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Comunque i prezzi degli immobili negli ultimi 3-4 anni sono calati parecchio un pò ovunque. Non sono in grado di fare calcoli e raffronti, però è ragionevole attendersi una risalita nei prossimi anni.



Ma io non dico che non ci sarà una ripresa, io dico semplicemente che a parte Dio (per chi ci crede) nessuno è in grado di prevedere una risalita o una discesa dei prezzi delle case nel lungo periodo, NESSUNO. Il fatto che adesso le case abbiano il prezzo basso non è garanzia DI NIENTE (che poi come ho detto basso relativamente a cosa? Al periodo di bolla 2003-2006? Allora magari non è che prima il prezzo era sbagliato e adesso è giusto? O peggio ancora non è che il prezzo è ancora sbagliato e quello giusto è quello più basso dei prossimi anni? CHi lo può dire?) Proprio per questo prevedere uno rendimento certo su un strumento pieno di variabili aleatorie e confrontarlo con un BTP (di cui sai già da subito prezzo di emissione, rendimento e prezzo di rimborso (se non lo rivendi prima) è una cosa assolutamente priva di senso o che ha dietro secondi fini. Spero che qualcuno mi abbia capito


----------

